# Heelp



## lopingas

Hello!
I have a group of redbellies pirahnas, and they are laying eggs every 3 weeks.
A week ago I got 200-300 eggs out and put them in a smaller fishtank. 
My problem is this:
Now all my little pirahnas are dying.......I don't know why! 
The water is clean, I put Liquidfry in the water (not too much) and I have good circulation as well. 
I can't see any diseases on the fish, but it seems like that when they reach a certain size, they just die!!
They go all white.........
For 3 days now they have been dying, and I have only got about 50 left (

Can someone help me to find out what is going on???

I live in Denmark, and no one in this country knows s*** about pirahnas!! So I have to turn to this site and you out there........

Line


----------



## Xenon

Moved to Breeding.


----------



## bobme

are they eating?
whats the water temp?


----------



## hastatus

> They go all white


 I would certainly look at the temperature and of course over feeding.


----------



## lopingas

The temp is 27 degrees.
I don't know if I am overfeeding them........I only put the amount of food in as told in the instructions. 
Liquidfry: It says that I have to put 1 drop pr. gallon. 
My tank is 10 gallons.

What am I doing wrong??

Line


----------



## hastatus

> What am I doing wrong??


 Really not enough information to go on. Perhaps taking a clear photo of your aquario would help, then we can see what is actually taking place.


----------



## lopingas

Have not got a digital camera at present!

Could it be that I have not put any pre-treatment in the water, before putting the eggs in ?
I.e. Malachite and/ or Formaline.

If you think this is a possibility, how do I use the above?

And what is velvet disease?


----------



## hastatus

> And what is velvet disease?


 Oodinium pillularis, and no idea this is what plagues your fish.


----------



## lopingas

All of my fry is now dead, unfortunately........

So here is what I have done:

Washed out the tank, filled it up with new clean water and gave the pump a good clean as well.
Then I put in "Easy balance" from Tetra Aqua, 10 ml.
And added one drop of Liquidfry.

I am now going to run this tank system, waiting for new arrival of eggs, hopefully........

Do you think that the above is correct?

Is there anything else that you think I can do?

Eeehh...? What about Formaline and Malachite?


----------



## hastatus

I'm curious as to why you are adding chemicals to your fry tank when all you need to do is recreate the same conditions in the host tank?


----------



## lopingas

Good point and well taken!

But...- I did that with the fry, that just died. I was told by some geezer, that, as you pointed out, I should mix the water from the main tank with clean water into the fry tank, 1:1. 
Now the fry are dead........
So therefore I am using chemicals this time, to work out what is the right way of handling fry.

And chemicals are mentioned on this site....










Once again, please, any ideas?


----------



## hastatus

> I was told by some geezer, that, as you pointed out, I should mix the water from the main tank with clean water into the fry tank, 1:1.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a geezer myself, but don't recall writing that a 1:1 ratio should be used here. I simply stated recreate the conditions in your host tank, meaning take the same water out and use it. That is what I did for my own aquario and fry. I'm not accustomed to using chemicals in the aquario so I leave that to others to respond to.
Click to expand...


----------



## Josh

Sounds like they have succumbed to fungus. The answer to this is methalyne blue.


----------



## lopingas

I am glad to hear that you are a geezer.......

But I did not hear about the water mix from anyone on this site! I have heard it from a guy that I know here in Denmark.

And yes, it sounds like a good idea to use water from the main tank, but now I will try something new. You never know......It might work!

But your are a geezer of very few words, and it is not good enough ;o)

Come on, help me out.

Give me some facts about breeding!!


----------



## moby

as far as the water goes.....i would surmise that the ratio 1:1 isn't going to simulate whats in the main tank without drastically changing the water chemistry.....try a 3:1 ratio three from the main tank and one new water.....

what about a sponge filter that has been seeded with beneficial bacteria so that the nitrites don't become toxic? i don't know if you have gravel in that 10 gallon or not....but you didn't specify.....as for washing it out? why would you wash a fish tank out? only if there was a disease in it that killed everything....but I didn't get if you have gravel in the tank that's been seeded with bacteria or not or if you have a sponge filter with an air pump......

methylene blue works and so does formaline to control fungus and ich along side with a decent water temperature....but you used tetra aquasafe....my opinion on that product is that its not too great...we stopped selling that product when people were complaining about how diluted it was.....maybe you can try to double dose that stuff in your tank or change it to Novalek's Amquel/Novaqua or Seachem's Prime....I think for the most part you probably should use the methylene blue along with the 3:1 ratio water and make sure you have beneficial bacteria in order to keep your nitrites and ammonia down to minimum.......


----------



## hastatus

> But your are a geezer of very few words, and it is not good enough ;o)


Sorry, but I have posted a few published articles on breeding piranas by other people, maybe you should read some of them? I'm not much on repeating myself over the same subject when all one has to do is visit the web site and look over material already mentioned at these forums. That is my personal choice not to rehash it.

As I wrote to you above, I do not use chemicals in my aquario. Each person's experience with breeding piranas is different. If you are looking for a magic formula to save your fish or future spawn, there is none. But I do suggest you read the information each person gives you here to help you put together a general view of how successful fry raising or pirana breeding attempts take place.


----------



## lopingas

Ok!

I do have a sponge filter in the tank, where the airpump is outside next to the tank.
No gravel in the tank.
And I washed the tank out because all the fry died, so I wanted to prevent contamination.
The temp of the water is exact the same as in the main tank.(27 degrees)
I have found a product that contains methylene blue! It is for fungus in the mouth and eyes of the fish. And also for velvet disease.
Here in Denmark you can't get pure methylene blue...It is forbidden, so I could only get this product, which is a mix. (methylene blue and 4 other things)
So I have to go with that one.........

(I have only had my piranhas for one year, that is why I have all these questions......I can't get any books about the piranhas)

A last question: I am not sure what "beneficial bacterias" is?
Can you tell me.....?

And for hastatus.....

When I panic, I don't have time to look around for facts anywhere, just want quick answers ) Don't take it personal.....

I will now check out the articles........if I can find them!

Thank you all for helping me......


----------



## hastatus

> When I panic, I don't have time to look around for facts anywhere, just want quick answers ) Don't take it personal.....


I understand and no, I don't take anything written in forum boards personally unless of course it is directly aimed at me by name. At which point, I consider the source!



> beneficial bacterias


 I believe the poster is writing about anerobic bacteria, which are microorganisms that feed on organic and I think inorganic matter on the aquario floor. There are others which convert nitrate to nitrite making it harmless if I remember the that portion correctly, if not, please correct me.


----------



## lopingas

Oki doki!!
Thanx.........

By the way, Hastatus........

If you have got a website, I would like to have the adress...I think that I somewhere in this forum, saw you mentioned that you had one!!?

I will let you know the result of your well appreciated advice!


----------



## hastatus

> By the way, Hastatus........
> 
> If you have got a website, I would like to have the adress...I think that I somewhere in this forum, saw you mentioned that you had one!!?
> 
> I will let you know the result of your well appreciated advice!


Oh, I'm sure you will find my web site, its posted somewhere around here. Have a good one.


----------



## lopingas

Hahaaaaaahahahahaa...........

You are sooo cryptical.........

Somewhere on this site!! Okay.........

I will find it!!

Cheers geezer!!


----------



## Judazzz

Here you go, Sherlock








*http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/*


----------



## Neoplasia

*_looks at the _WWW_ button in his info..._* Hmm.... :







:


----------



## Xenon

It is hard to miss the big OPEFE forum link on the front page. I have plastered this place with plugs for his site. lol


----------



## Neoplasia

Xenon has no shame.


----------



## lopingas

Thank you Dr. Watson............I presume! :







:

Cheers all you geezers.....- For your help and patience )

Oooh.- Just another quickie:

I have bought a book about piranhas(written by Prof. Manolito Pinkguni), and I am a titch confused, once again......
In this book, it says that my little "babies" are called >Serrasalmus nattereri<!
But I have printed som pages out from this site, Piranha Species Factsheets, and here is says that my "babies" are Red bellied Piranhas, a.k.a. Pygocentrus Nattereri!!

Who is right?

The book or .......?


----------



## hastatus

> Who is right?
> 
> The book or .......?


 You would have to ask Manolito, she was not to pleased with the book itself in its final form. I have several self-help revisions of pirana books at OPEFE web site. GO check it out.


----------



## WebHostExpert

duh like wheres franks website, humm thought everyone know who he was. sorry frank.
MAD


----------



## lopingas

Oki doki........

I have had a quick look at your site, and it looks good and full of correct facts









And for MAD piranhas.......- Where did you come from??


----------



## Neoplasia

lopingas said:


> Oki doki........
> 
> I have had a quick look at your site, and it looks good and full of correct facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for MAD piranhas.......- Where did you come from??


 It should, most of that stuff is from the horses' mouthes.


----------



## WebHostExpert

Humm I was waiting in the shadows to ponce on you lol J/k
been here all along. just usally refrain myself from stupid comments, but I couldn't help myself this time, hope all worksd out good for yeah.
MAD


----------



## lopingas

Hmmmmm.......A shadow geezer!!!
.......Very scary............









Hahahahaaaaaaa.........

Cheers!


----------

